# July 2018 Grom Audio Newsletter - Vline Connected Car Infotainment System, Tech Tips



## GROMAudio (May 9, 2013)

Please enjoy the new edition of our monthly newsletter!

*Highlights:*

VLine VL2 Infotainment System is expanding availability for more Nissan/Infiniti and Toyota/Lexus models Coming soon 
- VLine for Infiniti stereos without navigation BMW DSP Converter 
- Installation Video VLine Tech Tips of the Month: how to sen up nice voice for the voice assistant in your car with VLine, how to set up default Navigation app










*Blogs: *

Autotech news of the month - Google Maps, Volvo, Spotify, TeslaBlogs:
Sounds of Southeast Asia - story and playlist 
Plus very special coupon - only for GROM newsletter readers!!!

Truly yours,
GROM Audio Team


----------

